

At This Juncture... - llimllib
http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=177

======
jefffoster
It's kind of depressing that he felt the need to rebrand just because it
wasn't commanding respect. Getting a good demonstration (rather than
fibonacci!) would go a long way to getting Subtext noticed!

